# Office rubber bands for hunting?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I want to try chained office bands and was wondering what size hands to buy? I will be buying Staples Economy bands. They don't sell Alliance bands in specific sizes, only in small variety packs.

These are the ammo types I will be using:

3/8" steel
1/2" steel
7.1g/109.57gr lead egg weights (would be the equivalent in weight to 10.6mm or 42cal round balls)

Also, I have a 38" draw length, so if there is a way to figure out how many bands to use per side...That would be very helpful.

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Chained office bands and a pouch made from a shoe . You might as well go with rocks for ammo with a natural frame . You're going Denice the Menice ! 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12956-pros-and-cons-of-office-bands


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Been trying to figure out today in fact... standing in Staples... generic Bands... I'd assume try get the same width as your bands - so doubled up 6mm = 24mm or single 12mm = 24mm? Least thats my thinking... I've been collecting the postal worker's bands (UK) they seem to be 5 x 160mm and are fantastic...

Found this a few days ago:


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try the staples store brand 107 rubber bands


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> Chained office bands and a pouch made from a shoe . You might as well go with rocks for ammo with a natural frame . You're going Denice the Menice !
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12956-pros-and-cons-of-office-bands


I'm old school primitive 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

A lot of guys say the 107's - my local Staples had a poor selection - longest were 90mm...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Those Red Clay Bands are a good choice too use....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - as an experiment - I've banded my little Gopher style mini grip with latex-free bands (on the slow side) 3mm (1/8) x 90 and have them 3/per side x 3 bands long - and reckon they'd work for hunting. Think latex bands would have better performance. 6 x 3mm - 18mm worth of band - so could probably do 4 a side... I have always loop chained them but in this case I'm using the Simple Shot larkshead knots tied, definitely less fiddly.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> A lot of guys say the 107's - my local Staples had a poor selection - longest were 90mm...


My staples ordered them at no extra charge.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

tryed those red clay bands from simple shoot before they are pretty good as far as strong goes but a little slow on the snap back or return better for tie bands


----------

